# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء جــديــد راجع بعد غياب سنين

## البوب شريف

أصبر بالصبر وأتوسم الخير ....... وقوله اصبر يجيك الفرح فد يوم 
تعلمت الصبر من جدي ايوب .... واضمد بجروحي والقلب ملجوم 
شمالك ياوكت شو صافي للغمان ..... واني من الفرح ضليت محروم 
شو ضاكت علي دنياي فد نوب ..... وسولف ويه قلبي اليوم مشؤوم 
  من اضحك جذب ضحكاتي غصات ....... حته من ابتسم لحظات متدوم 
اتلاوه وي زماني بحيل ضرغام ..... وانه ادري النتيجه  تعدم المظلوم 
راضي بحكمك اني وأعرفك غلطان ..... وشسوي لعيني شو غركت الهدوم 
ماردت ابجي عليك ادموع حزنان ...... ردت قلبي من القفص يحجيلك اهموم

----------

